
Google Domains DDNS Updater: Python - jasonslay
https://github.com/jasonslay/googleddns
======
nadams
Not to be that guy - but did you test this?

    
    
        parameters = {'hostname': self.hostname, 'myip': myip}
    

Change to:

    
    
        parameters = {'hostname': self.hostname, 'myip': ip}
    

Change:

    
    
        for host in hosts:
            print(host)
    

To:

    
    
        for host in hosts:
            host.update(myip)
            print(host)

~~~
jasonslay
Good catch on the myip vs ip syntax error. It worked because of the myip
global. The later change isn't required because the constructor calls the
update. I may go ahead and adopt your update suggestion to make it clearer
what is actually going on. Thanks!

